
The new skull from Dmanisi - wallflower
http://johnhawks.net/weblog/fossils/lower/dmanisi/d4500-lordkipanidze-2013.html
======
001sky
This paper would be an interesting candidate for a visual-data analysis.

That's not so much a criticism of the essay as it is an optimistic not on the
power of computers. A good analysis would seemingly communicate 80+ percent of
the information with <20% of the words and time. Not only that, but it would
most likely drive efficiency benefits for anyone looking at the next N+1
sample. While I'm not sure what the "market" would bear on this, it would be
interesting if researchers and teachers made these types of investments. It
seems the number of man-hours spent reviewing literature could be best spend
on things that are communicated in writing. (Note: I read the google cache
version).

------
MysticFear
Google Cache:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:W_W7mRP...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:W_W7mRPVwqgJ:johnhawks.net/weblog/fossils/lower/dmanisi/d4500-lordkipanidze-2013.html&strip=1)

------
tjaerv
John Hawks will also be teaching a course at Coursera starting next January:
[https://www.coursera.org/course/humanevolution](https://www.coursera.org/course/humanevolution)

